# I'll never forget



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas 
And thanks again 
I love this place
Used to be so great
This place set me straighe lots a times
On at least two occasions heavy iron and company helped provide a Christmas for my son... 

That is an unreal statement 

My friends an family in real life..... couldn't be bothered or depended on in that way

This year hasn't been way better... u dig a huge hole and then try to crawl out


Mayb u do mayb u dnt


Either way...appreciate all the little things
Nothing is trivial


----------



## independent (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas bro. Hope the holidays treat you well.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas KOS.


----------



## charley (Dec 25, 2015)

..  Merry Xmas KOS      ..hope you got something from under the tree ..


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Xmas KOS ..... Keep up the good fight!


----------



## Riles (Dec 26, 2015)

Merry Christmas KOS, it's been reciprocal, you have entertained, inspired or amused us all, looking forward to the year of KOS


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 26, 2015)

Merry Xmas KOS


----------



## the_predator (Dec 26, 2015)

Just remember KOS, Christmas is the time for miracles!


----------



## Watson (Dec 28, 2015)

KOS and Charley are still 2 mofos id like to have a beer with (haven't drank in 8 years)

well a joint with big C lol


----------



## charley (Dec 28, 2015)

thx Griff ...    i also don't drink , once i start boozing i don't want to stop... maybe the Irish in me, lol  ..  weed ,on the other hand , seems to not effect me in a 'bad way'...    although it does cost a lot , the better the 'smoke' the more money,,,   Merry Xmas Griff ...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 4, 2016)

Ichigo said:


> Merry Xmas KOS



sweet baby jesus


----------

